# Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab (GELÖST)



## Plata_o_Plomo (13. Februar 2018)

*Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab (GELÖST)*

Hallo,
ich habe seit je her ein Problem mit Forza 7.
Ständig stürzt mir das Spiel ohne irgendeine Fehlermeldung ab und ich lande einfach auf dem Desktop.
Meistens passiert dies entweder direkt nach einem Rennen oder im Menü. Der Zeitpunkt ist unwillkürlich - nachmal nach 10min, manchmal nach einer halben Stunde.

Habe leider noch keine Lösung gefunden und hoffe, das mir jemand helfen kann.

Danke


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Ich hatte das auch mal. Nach Patches wurde es aber besser.

Hast du einen lokalen Windows Account oder ist der mit deinem online Account verknüpft? Ich hatte einen lokalen Account und dadurch konnte ich das Spiel nicht starten.
Vielleicht hilft es auch in den Windows EInstellungen "Game DVR" zu deaktivieren oder den Spielemodus zu deaktivieren.

Leider lief das Spiel bei mir nie wirklich gut, weshalb ich es schon lange nicht mehr gespielt habe.
Die PC Version ist einfach äußerst schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Bringt leider nichts.
Bevor ich letzten Monat Windows nei installiert habe lief es super.

Hab es jetzt mal deinstalliert und lade es erneut herunter.

EDIT: Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht.

ABER: Habe die CPU-Spannung mal um 0.02 erhöht und gestern lief es dann etwa eine Stunde bis ich aufgehört habe zu spielen komplett ohne Probleme. Heute Abend werde ich nochmal testen. Vielleicht reagiert das Spiel einfach empfindlich auf OC.

EDITEDIT: Lag doch nicht am vCore. Stürzt weiterhin ab. Sobald das Rennen zu Ende ist und der Ladebildschirm kommt..


----------



## HGHarti (7. April 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Den fehler hatte ich auch,nachdem ich Windows neu hatte und Forza auf die SSD geschoben hatte läuft alles perfekt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Bei mir haben Abstürzt aufgehört nach dem ich im Grafikmenü das Game alle Einstellungen selber dynamisch verwalten lassen. Scheint irgendwie mit paar Settings und Lastspitzen Probleme zu geben. Bisher keinen Absturz mehr gehabt.
Vielleicht eine Option die Andere auch testen können.


----------



## onlygaming (8. April 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Hatte  bisher einen Absturz in FM7 , hatte aber auch in Forza Horizon 3 keine Probleme.

Vielleicht irgendwelche Treiber Probleme oder sowas?


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

leider bislang noch immer keine Lösung gefunden


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

für mich hört sich das im ersten Momentan nach den Grafiktreibern an.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Schon komisch. Bei mir läuft es mittlerweile absolut perfekt und stabil. Ich habe auch alle Grafikeinstellungen individuell eingestellt.
Ich habe auch alle Treiber aktuell.

Also damals zum Release haben selbst die Entwickler geschrieben, dass man jegliche Art von Overclocking deaktivieren soll.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

Habe das OC schon komplett rausgenommen - nichts hat geholfen.

Wirklich sehr schade, da ich das Spiel an sich sehr mag.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Habe das OC schon komplett rausgenommen - nichts hat geholfen.
> 
> Wirklich sehr schade, da ich das Spiel an sich sehr mag.



OC nur für GPU rausgenommen oder auch für RAM und CPU? Auch Letzteres kann zur Instabilität führen.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (29. September 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab*

habe das Problem endlich gelöst!
Forza Horizon 3 stürzte auch ständig nach kurzer Zeit ab.

Das Stichwort lautet AUSLAGERUNGSDATEI.
Diese Funktion habe ich beim Einrichten meiner SSD's ausgestellt. Das Spiel hatte also nicht genügend Platz und hat sich einfach beendet.
Nun habe ich eingestellt, das die Auslagerungsdatei wieder vom System verwaltet wird und nun läuft alles komplett reibungslos.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab (GELÖST)*

Ja aber warum macht man denn sowas ?


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab (GELÖST)*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja aber warum macht man denn sowas ?



Habe mal gelesen das dies schonend für die SSD's ist


----------



## HagenStein87 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Forza 7 (PC) stürzt ständig ab (GELÖST)*

Warum willst du sie schonen? Halten doch ewig die Teile....


----------

